

Show HN: Activity Walls...Twitter and Instagram displays for events in - tgoldberg
http://www.activitywalls.com

======
tgoldberg
Founder of Eventjoy here. We unbundled some of the core experience at Eventjoy
to roll this out as a separate product. Would love any feedback.

~~~
sasalek
I'm glad you posted this here. I saw it on Product Hunt but couldn't comment.
I think the whole service, especially the UX, is awesome. I'm just curious
if/how you're monetising this!

~~~
tgoldberg
Thanks! This product is a part of Eventjoy.com, so it fits in with our overall
strategy. We'll be rolling out other premium features for it soon. If you have
any feedback, would love to hear.

